# Outdoor enclosure for cats and Brink....



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am considering making an outdoor spot for the cats and Brink to go.
Here is my plan....

I am thinking about putting one of the sliding glass door pet doors in our back door....building a tunnel that would go on about 1/4 of our current deck. We would cut out part of our deck railing for the tunnel to lead out into an open enclosure. We would have to make steps or a ramp of some kind for them to get down from the deck to the enclosure. 

The enclosure would be completely enclosed for safety reasons, and have a floor on it of some kind...even if it is only concrete stepping stones on 1/2 and grass on the other. I want it tall enough to walk into, so would probably have a screen door that would be padlocked on one side....I want to be able to get in there and clean/fix things when I need to...and play with them. I want shelves and climbing places for the cats...and a place that Brink can get out and have some fun and get some sun while barking at things. 

I want an inexpensive roof or something over at least 1/2 of it...and maybe sometime upgrade it with a heat lamp and whatnot so that we don't have to keep them completely out of it in cooler weather.

Here is a link to some good ones I found. Several Cat EnclosuresI am not ordering this book. I think I know what I want, I just need someone to help me and my "non-handy" husband. 








Joe, are you free?!









I added some pictures too of one that looked good...kinda like what I want....









[attachment=488:attachment]
[attachment=489:attachment]
[attachment=490:attachment]
[attachment=491:attachment]


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I think thats pretty neat!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, those are really nice! I bet your cats would love that!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!! Those are really NEAT!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's a great idea! Sorry, I'm not very handy though


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hubby thinks I am nuts!!!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it'd be so cool. They'd love that. I wish i had a yard =)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think that is a great idea, I had something similar when I had my 4 Burmese cats and they loved it because they really enjoyed the freedom of being able to go out in the fresh air and also I had the confidence in knowing they couldn't roam.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is awesome! I would love something like that when I get a house and yard.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

one thing to remember...make it big/small enough to be able to mow/trim the grass inside LOL. my parents had a neighbor who made something similar and when the snow melted, subsequently dried up, and summer came along...they couldnt fit a mower in there, but it was too big to attempt with the little weed-wacker LOL. 

otherwise, what a great idea! i hope you get to do it and all your pets love love love love it! i know the buttercup would!

ann marie and the "what was that? a parade my mom rained on? we're both sorry...." buttercup 

(yeah, sorry! i totally didnt mean to rain on a parade LOL. it is such a small detail to compeltely overlook, though!)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Sep 26 2005, 10:22 PM
> *one thing to remember...make it big/small enough to be able to mow/trim the grass inside LOL.  my parents had a neighbor who made something similar and when the snow melted, subsequently dried up, and summer came along...they couldnt fit a mower in there, but it was too big to attempt with the little weed-wacker LOL.
> 
> otherwise, what a great idea!  i hope you get to do it and all your pets love love love love it!  i know the buttercup would!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks...I had thought about that...
Still trying to decide if I want to put the concrete blocks down for the entire area or leave part grass....
I figure they need a little of both, but I also don't want a mud swamp...so still trying to decide. I can always concrete block it if the grass part doesn't suit me. I have a feeling I am not going to care for my inside animals suddenly smelling like outside when they always smell so good.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 26 2005, 10:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks...I had thought about that...
Still trying to decide if I want to put the concrete blocks down for the entire area or leave part grass....
I figure they need a little of both, but I also don't want a mud swamp...so still trying to decide. I can always concrete block it if the grass part doesn't suit me. I have a feeling I am not going to care for my inside animals suddenly smelling like outside when they always smell so good.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103815
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wonder if you could have some kind of gate you can put up to block the grass section if it is muddy. I did a little drawing showing what I mean:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Sep 27 2005, 08:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I wonder if you could have some kind of gate you can put up to block the grass section if it is muddy. I did a little drawing showing what I mean:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103876
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's a good idea....
The cats could climb it unless I made it go all the way to the top.....
Will consider that...thanks!


----------

